# Blizzard 8611lp / 86110lp Wings



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

$400 each side. (1) Driver and (1) Passenger Set. Both include Wing, Slide box, and Ram.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I also have a bunch of blizzard snow plow parts after cleaning shop today. I will try and list them all.

Complete A-Frame, Pump and Lightbar (no lights) PH2
$250

Quadrant PH2
$50

Wing Rams 8611lp or 8611lp
$50 each

Complete Pump/Electric Motor PH2
$150

PH2 Replacement Lightbar with Switches
$100

PH2 Used Finger, Side Pins and Springs (Entire)
$50 total

Open to Offers as well.


----------

